# How to re-install factory image file?



## toshibitsu (Dec 21, 2011)

I have "safestrap" installed & running the latest eclipse rom... however, the initial installation of the factory rom/image has been wiped so if i disable safe boot & try to boot up normally, it just gets stuck at the boot animation screen and doesn't go anywhere.

i have 'pete's motorola root tools' and 'bionic path saver' on my pc. should i use either of those to restore the phone? i'm new to the bionic so not sure exactly what i should do here & would appreciate some direction(how to).

thanks!


----------

